# New Jason Fischers from OZ



## JC94030 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've taken a long absence from posting -- busy on other enterprises. Anyway, here are three JF from new OZ breeding lines. 
These are blooming in 4 inch pots.
A word of explanation: the blooms on #1 and #2 are rather abused, as my car broke down and had to be towed on the way home. Anyway, the plants and the car are fine but the blooms got a little dessicated. However, shows the nice color. More buds will come...
#3 bloomed for me under lights. Pretty nice, I think.
These are bred from the latest OZ lines of besseae and MDC, and Terry believes they will be better than previous efforts (at least on his part)
I have a few for sale if anyone is interested.
JC


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, welcome back. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice colour!!!


----------



## koshki (Feb 17, 2011)

This one is definitely on my wish list!

Lovely blooms!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2011)

#3!!!


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 17, 2011)

NIce but I think it is still not close to he US breeding program because of the parents used. The ones in the US will have either one or both parents being 4N.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 17, 2011)

AquaGem said:


> NIce but I think it is still not close to he US breeding program because of the parents used. The ones in the US will have either one or both parents being 4N.



I think you misunderstood the OZ bit- this OZ _is_ in the US. He's referring to Terry Root at the Orchid Zone in California. 

I do have to agree that the fullness of the flowers does not match those from Orchids Limited. The color is fab though.


----------



## koshki (Feb 17, 2011)

This is a perfect example of how valuable poster location can be!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2011)

Exactly.

nice Phrag. Jason Fischers.


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I think you misunderstood the OZ bit- this OZ _is_ in the US. He's referring to Terry Root at the Orchid Zone in California.
> 
> I do have to agree that the fullness of the flowers does not match those from Orchids Limited. The color is fab though.



Oooh.. then the breeding has taken a step back..I got a Jason Fisher from Terry over 10 years ago that makes these plants looks like pot plants... Many of the past awarded Jason Fisher looks much better shape wise. but I do have to say that these guys are much redder than those older generation JF. Can't have everything I guess... hahaha :evil::evil:


----------



## John M (Feb 18, 2011)

AquaGem; don't forget that these are young plants in 4" pots. Jason Fischers will vastly improve on older plants. First bloom plants produce flowers that are nowhere near the quality that they will be later on. The colour is outstanding and when these plants are 3 and 4 growths, they will have tall, multibranching stems loaded with huge, full, round, RED(!) flowers!

BTW: I agree about the importance of including our location in our profile information. A pet peeve of mine is when someone acts all mysterious about where in the world they are; but, they keep referring to "where I live"; or "around here", etc. I refer to a poster's location VERY frequently, for a variety of reasons; but, it helps a LOT to put their words into context and it makes their posts much more useful and interesting. I wish filling in the location part was mandatory.


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 18, 2011)

John M said:


> AquaGem; don't forget that these are young plants in 4" pots. Jason Fischers will vastly improve on older plants. First bloom plants produce flowers that are nowhere near the quality that they will be later on. The colour is outstanding and when these plants are 3 and 4 growths, they will have tall, multibranching stems loaded with huge, full, round, RED(!) flowers!
> 
> BTW: I agree about the importance of including our location in our profile information. A pet peeve of mine is when someone acts all mysterious about where in the world they are; but, they keep referring to "where I live"; or "around here", etc. I refer to a poster's location VERY frequently, for a variety of reasons; but, it helps a LOT to put their words into context and it makes their posts much more useful and interesting. I wish filling in the location part was mandatory.



The ones I have seen that was from OZ breeding line were also first bloom seedlings from OZ in 4 " pots. and I was there in person to hand pick some of the plants.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 18, 2011)

Intense red color!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful plants! I like #3 the best.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2011)

John M said:


> BTW: I agree about the importance of including our location in our profile information. A pet peeve of mine is when someone acts all mysterious about where in the world they are; but, they keep referring to "where I live"; or "around here", etc. I refer to a poster's location VERY frequently, for a variety of reasons; but, it helps a LOT to put their words into context and it makes their posts much more useful and interesting. I wish filling in the location part was mandatory.



I agree with Katherine and John.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 18, 2011)

AquaGem said:


> The ones I have seen that was from OZ breeding line were also first bloom seedlings from OZ in 4 " pots. and I was there in person to hand pick some of the plants.



And by the way, where are you located? Location is important to fit your beautiful pics in context.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I think you misunderstood the OZ bit- this OZ _is_ in the US. He's referring to Terry Root at the Orchid Zone in California.
> 
> I do have to agree that the fullness of the flowers does not match those from Orchids Limited. The color is fab though.



Terry Root also does not let go of the plants that match the quality of the breeding that Orchids Limited shows. Does Orchids Limited even let go of the top of the line?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2011)

John, price?


----------



## Bolero (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't get these anywhere in Australia (that I know of). Very nice.....amazing colour.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 18, 2011)

Shiva said:


> And by the way, where are you located? Location is important to fit your beautiful pics in context.



I'm betting Millbrae California, if the poster's handle is his zip code. Several miles south of San Francisco. Prime orchid growing area. The wineries up in the nearby hills ain't bad either (Ridge comes to mind...) *G*


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2011)

mormodes said:


> I'm betting Millbrae California, if the poster's handle is his zip code. Several miles south of San Francisco. Prime orchid growing area. The wineries up in the nearby hills ain't bad either (Ridge comes to mind...) *G*



Try Singapore!


----------



## John M (Feb 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> John, price?



Eric,


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 19, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Try Singapore!



I use to live in NY for may years and moved back to Singapore about 12 years ago. All the photos I have shown here are plants that I have been growing here in Singapore for the past few years. Finally managed to put up a 360 sq ft air-conditioned greenhouse last year. Hence.. all the intermediate and cooler growing orchids popping up in my GH.. haha... :evil::evil:


----------



## JC94030 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am currently traveling but will post pricing in the sales section upon my return. (and pricing on a bunch of other stuff)
Yes, the lack of imagination of my handle gives away my location -- Millbrae CA near SF -- and as someone anticipated Napa is also on the agenda from time to time. [I will put location on my handle for reference]
On the quality of the blooms only time will tell how good these new grexes turn out. According to Terry the parental material used was better than that used in earlier crosses -- however better parents don't guarantee better offspring. For reference, these are the first three that I have seen of this cross, so these aren't in any way selected. The two abused blooms were the only two in flower at the time at OZ and the third opened at my house.
JC


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm betting that subsequent bloomings will be an improvement. I'm among those who think you should bloom a slipper orchid three times before realizing it's final potential.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

John M said:


> Eric,


JC = John Chant. I bought some good plants from OZ thru him on eBay. I wish I could get some more.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 12, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Terry Root also does not let go of the plants that match the quality of the breeding that Orchids Limited shows. Does Orchids Limited even let go of the top of the line?



Probably the best JF to date 'triplicate' came from the OZ years back. It had a very expensive price tag. Just because these are the plants being sold does not mean they are the best of the cross.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a JF 3n or 4n that would poop better shape than these. However the color on these is excellent. If I could get my pollen to some of these...!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2011)

You have Phrags that poop?!?!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2011)

that made me giggle too


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 12, 2011)

Please overlook my ignorance...but what are you guys referring to when you mention ' OZ ' ?
New to it all

Jim


----------



## swamprad (Apr 12, 2011)

Jimmy, read chapter 3 in your new book and you'll be an OZ expert!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 12, 2011)

swamprad said:


> Jimmy, read chapter 3 in your new book and you'll be an OZ expert!



That will tonight's bedtime read!
Thanks friend


----------

